# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  Geek Rock

## leosedf

Νέες κυριολεκτικά ηλεκτρικές (περισσότερο ηλεκτρονικές) κιθάρες.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wz9Id4Jz7Fg"]YouTube- Very Cool Electric Synth Guitar[/ame]

http://www.misadigital.com/

Αυτό και αν είναι project..

----------


## QED

Φοβερό τρέχει και gentoo respect!

----------

